# Some ways to prevent cube theft (Recognise your cube better)



## CriticalCubing (May 30, 2015)

Hello all. After seeing the video by Chris on cube theft, here are some of the solutions that I found.






Thank You.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 30, 2015)

Nice video, but I think 7, 8, 11 and 12 are illegal (on competition cubes).



Spoiler



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#3l

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#3l2

And I thought that single-sticker defects (like rotations) gave competitors an advantage in speed and blindsolving (the ability to identify hidden stickers without rotating the cube), but I can't seem to find the regulation.


----------



## cubizh (May 30, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> And I thought that single-sticker defects (like rotations) gave competitors an advantage in speed and blindsolving (the ability to identify hidden stickers without rotating the cube), but I can't seem to find the regulation.


Regulation 3j): "Puzzles must be clean, and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damage, or other differences that significantly distinguish any piece from a similar piece. Exception: a logo (see Regulation 3l)."


----------



## rock1t (May 30, 2015)

Some are illegal for comp, and some others are: you just repeat the same thing, but with another object (like tape, paper, ..)


----------



## Phinagin (May 30, 2015)

Also having a tilted sticker looks bad, easiest way is probably using note inside of a piece with name on it.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 30, 2015)

I always put a tracking chip inside my puzzles.


----------



## jamessorsona (May 31, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> I always put a tracking chip inside my puzzles.



#thelifeofarichcuber


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 31, 2015)

Duh each chip is like $20 something, but considering the price of Fisher puzzles theyre worth it

Or just get a green zhanchi.


----------



## pdilla (May 31, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> ...easiest way is probably using note inside of a piece with name on it.



A note in a particular edge piece, or something, _does_ seem to be the best idea overall. Especially when all of your cubes have the same note in the same piece, it'll be easy to show that the cube belongs to you...



Spoiler: Unless...



thieves just check all the pieces for notes...


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 4, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Duh each chip is like $20 something .


I was joking but if that's all it costs to protect something that surely has far greater value to a speedcuber than $20.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 4, 2015)

The vast majority of cube 'theft' in my experience is because people grab the wrong cube and take it with them ACCIDENTALLY. I only got half way through but with the exception of changing the colour scheme and personalised logos none of the ideas I got through would be effective.

Also, clean your cube!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molarmanful (Jun 6, 2015)

Number 8 isn't good for my OCD.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 6, 2015)

pdilla said:


> A note in a particular edge piece, or something, _does_ seem to be the best idea overall. Especially when all of your cubes have the same note in the same piece, it'll be easy to show that the cube belongs to you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very time consuming. What if somebody wants to steal your prize winning 7x7? Good luck finding the paper in there.



cube-o-holic said:


> The vast majority of cube 'theft' in my experience is because people grab the wrong cube and take it with them ACCIDENTALLY. I only got half way through but with the exception of changing the colour scheme and personalised logos none of the ideas I got through would be effective.



I use personalised logos to prevent accidental theft. If I ask somebody if they have my cube and it's got my logo on it, then it was obviously an accident. If I see an AoLong with no logo (or dirt around a logo that used to be there), I will ask to open a piece and if I find my paper then he will be reported.

I suggest all to do all three of these if possible-
- Personalised Logo. Even if you just draw a happy face on the white centre (I'm pretty sure that doesn't break any regs), it still makes it obvious that cube is yours and nobody elses.
- Paper in your cube. Write a bunch of notes, with your name on them. You could also add your phone number or email. That way if somebody accidentally takes your cube and it doesn't have a personal logo, when they come to disassemble it to modify it or clean it or lube it, they'll find your paper and if they're a good egg they'll contact you and you can get it back.
- Scratches. Under a centre cap, scratch a diagonal line or another line with a knife. This is because the paper is easily found and discarded if the thief is experienced. The scratch, however, is permanent.


----------

